# Transposing B flat to A



## raptordigit (May 6, 2009)

question: if one wants to transpose the intro of Johnny B. Goode from B flat to A, is it just a matter of moving each note 1 fret towards the nut ....or is there more to it than this?

(or any song in B flat)

One other question...if one plays the lead in the above song in B flat and the rhythm in A ....is that a 'no no'? Can two different keys be used in music if they are closest to eachother?

thanks


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Move everything in Bb down one fret for A. No, you cannot use two different keys together (as in your example), they will sound dissonant.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## jimmy peters (Nov 29, 2006)

raptordigit said:


> question: if one wants to transpose the intro of Johnny B. Goode from B flat to A, is it just a matter of moving each note 1 fret towards the nut ....or is there more to it than this?
> 
> (or any song in B flat)
> 
> ...


you move everything down 1 fret.
the whole song must be played in the same key.
if you want to do a break in a diff. key. you can use the relative minor,or the parallel minor. neither of these will work for johnny b. goode, however.


jimmy


----------



## sivs (Aug 5, 2009)

Transposing on guitar is as simple as moving up or down the number of frets equal to the number of semitones you want to transpose... generally. Yes, the intro should just slide down one fret - unless you're using open strings, then you've got a whole other thing on your hand.

Generally you want to play every part of the song in the same key. Playing the rhythm in A with a lead part in Bb would sound... bad. 

If all else fails, you could downtune your guitar a half step if you realy can't get it to work, but that'll throw off your intonation a bit and take up time if you're playing it with other songs in a set...
Hope that helps.


----------



## raptordigit (May 6, 2009)

Thanks

This is simpler than I thought. I wasn't sure if it sounded correct moving one fret but that's probably because I need to get it up to speed...which is more of an issue 'in the head' than the hands.

Good point re open strings. that's one reason I want to go from B flat to A and not the other way around. Not too sure about the rhythm in B flat but A is already under my belt. 

(I found one real good lesson on Youtube with the intro in B flat and one real good lesson on the rhythm in A)


----------



## sivs (Aug 5, 2009)

There's always a capo if you want to transpose the rythm up to Bb from A...


----------



## raptordigit (May 6, 2009)

sivs said:


> There's always a capo if you want to transpose the rythm up to Bb from A...


That's true. The rhythm changes but then he Bb intro changes to B. A capo, however, is a good idea as it gives more key options by keeping the easier open string rhythm. A whole bunch of possibilities have opened up.


----------



## flatfive (Sep 28, 2009)

*What about ...*

For something different you could also try changing keys (modulating) part way through the tune. For example ... go through the intro lick and chord structure as you know it, at the break (where the lead riff kicks back in) move up two frets. 

Assuming you have dropped one fret from Bb as others have suggested ... In this example you would be moving from an A at the fifth fret to a B at the seventh fret. 

If you like the effect also try:
- a minor third (3 frets up to the 8th... A to C). You would play the entire tune (lead and rhythm in C)
- a fourth (5 frets up to the 10th ... A to D)

Good practice for the ears and fingers.


----------

